# Strymon Blue Sky Reverb



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like Strymon stuff. I have my sights set on the Lex. 

Did you have your pedal shipped to Canada? Did you get dinged with any brokerage charges?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The Blue Sky is an amazing pedal. A little pricey, but worth it IMHO.

Next, I'll be ordering a Lex, when they become available.

I ordered mine direct and had it shipped to a US postal drop. Strymon didn't put any price on the enclosed invoice. So, I guess you could tell the Customs dude it cost $29.95. Of course, I would never do that. Customs didn't know what the hell it was anyway. Not too many people importing reverberators. They asked me if it was for time travel, like a flux capacitor.

I said it was for time travel, but only for going back in time, you can't go forward with this baby.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...saving up for a timeline.

i even passed on an eventide pitchfactor that was going for $400 on craigslist, so that i can afford the timeline.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I just ordered a El Capistan and I recevied the tracking number 3 mins later, now thats service!


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Holding out for the timeline myself. Seems to cover most of what the El Cap can do... but with a heck of a lot more.

Sean Meredith-Jones
Welcome to SeanMeredithJones.com


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, as I've said before--I love the Brigadier delay I won on this site--and if I had the cash I would check out more of their pedals--the demos I've seen look great--especially ones done by others, not them.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

seanmj said:


> Holding out for the timeline myself. Seems to cover most of what the El Cap can do... but with a heck of a lot more.
> 
> Sean Meredith-Jones
> Welcome to SeanMeredithJones.com


It does look very cool but the large footprint turned me off.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like a Cap and a Blue Sky myself! Strymon seems like they're making some really high-quality stuff and it's always good to see one manufacturer offering great pedals across the board.


----------

